# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  Help! Anyone dealt with marine spares auckland?

## Gloves

Has anyone had dealinga with marine spares in Auckland? ? I ordered and paid for outboard parts nearly 3 weeks ago and heard squat appart from an empty promises of a tracking number.
I'd love to fly up and go visit the store but it's a bit of a trip for $140 of parts -_- 
I WANT MY BOAT RUNNING AGAIN!!!

----------


## Tommy

Half of NZ shuts down over xmas/new year. Can pop in and get your shit if you need, it's on my way home each day

----------


## Gloves

Haha fair point! I'll give him some more time
Appreciate the offer!!

----------

